# hormone imbalance



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about hormone imbalance and Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it really depends on which hormones are out of balance.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there any type of hormone deficiency that will cause fatigue and muscle weakness?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lots of things cause that.Fibromyalgia is one, but it isn't really a hormone imbalance.Thyroid issues can make you tired and sluggish but I'm not sure they cause the same muscle pain that fibromyalgia would.If your period is regular your sex hormone levels are probably OK.


----------

